# girls, what would you think if...



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

...you were leaving class one day and one of your male classmates (that you'd never talked to but only exchanged a few glances & smiles with) approached you and asked you to be his study partner? Would you be interested? Annoyed? Would it make your day? What would you think? What would you say? Help me out here.. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bellicose, 

if it was asked with sincerity, I don't think most women would mind, unless they had personal issues not related ti you in any way :yes.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Er, okay, I have no idea what the relevance of the above post is, anyway...

Since boys don't like me and therefore I have never been in this situation, I think I would find it flattering that someone would want to study with me. I'd probably be taken aback at first, but after a nice recovery I think I'd agree to it.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks Sheri and millenniumman 

crowe9999, for just a sec I thought you were suggesting that asking a girl to study with me would be like groping her on the red carpet at the Golden Globe Awards!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I don't think it would be intrusive to approach a girl in that manner. If someone did that to me, and I were normal, I would say yes.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

***


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's okay - I'll edit my post, too. No problem! 
You're fine.

Groping - BAD; Asking politely - GOOD
And you get three boogies for the triumph!


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

I wouldn't be weirded out at all. Like Sherri said, I'd be flattered about it and agree.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

I woudln't think anything of it because I don't view being study partners as anything more than being study partners and possible friends. However I guess it all depends on his intentions. If he actually wanted to use studying as vehicle for getting to know you and stuff, I'd be pretty excited (if I was somewhat interested in him). But for me at least studying just means studying.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!



zelig said:


> If he actually wanted to use studying as vehicle for getting to know you and stuff, I'd be pretty excited (if I was somewhat interested in him).


Yeah, that's my intention. I think she'll pick up on that after we've talked some.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

I wanted to ask all you SAS women about this because I told a close female friend (who happens to be really extroverted) about my plan and she said I should probably wait a couple weeks and make small talk with the girl before asking her to study with me. The problem is she's super shy and I'm SA (so small talk's not gonna be easy) and it's a crowded classroom and we don't sit near each other. So I just wanted to be direct about asking her. I mean, there's this cute girl I see every lecture and nobody ever talks to her. Why not study with her and get to know her a little? There might be some potential for a relationship, who knows..

More replies would be appreciated... opcorn


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

bellicose said:


> I wanted to ask all you SAS women about this because I told a close female friend (who happens to be really extroverted) about my plan and she said I should probably wait a couple weeks and make small talk with the girl before asking her to study with me. The problem is she's super shy and I'm SA (so small talk's not gonna be easy) and it's a crowded classroom and we don't sit near each other. So I just wanted to be direct about asking her. I mean, there's this cute girl I see every lecture and nobody ever talks to her. Why not study with her and get to know her a little? There might be some potential for a relationship, who knows..
> 
> More replies would be appreciated... opcorn


If I were her and someone noticed me/started a conversation, I'd be really flattered.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

^^ Thanks  Well ok, I just might try this today.... mayyybe.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

bellicose said:


> ...you were leaving class one day and one of your male classmates (that you'd never talked to but only exchanged a few glances & smiles with) approached you and asked you to be his study partner? Would you be interested? Annoyed? Would it make your day? What would you think? What would you say? Help me out here.. :b


You know, something similar happened to me on the weekend only the guy asked for my phone number. I was honestly scared out of my wits. He wounded up giving me his number instead. I worked up the courage to call him today but he didn't answer and had no voice mail.. Anyway, I suppose I knew fear would be a reaction I'd have but I didn't expect it to be so strong.


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

I would like it if somebody did that. And even if you find you aren't right for each other, you got some extra studying out of it.  I wouldn't find it weird at all.


----------



## zelig (Apr 15, 2005)

bellicose said:


> I wanted to ask all you SAS women about this because I told a close female friend (who happens to be really extroverted) about my plan and she said I should probably wait a couple weeks and make small talk with the girl before asking her to study with me. The problem is she's super shy and I'm SA (so small talk's not gonna be easy) and it's a crowded classroom and we don't sit near each other. So I just wanted to be direct about asking her. I mean, there's this cute girl I see every lecture and nobody ever talks to her. Why not study with her and get to know her a little? There might be some potential for a relationship, who knows..
> 
> More replies would be appreciated... opcorn


Oh, I thought you were a girl -_-;;; lol Um, I definetly think if you want to ask her to be your study partner, you should at least talk to her in class some. I mean, it would be weird if some random dude in class that you had never spoken with asked you to be your study partner (you might as well ask her on a date because it's going to be OBVIOUS that you like her rather than want to be her study buddy). Why don't you make an effort to sit next/around her or something? Conversation is really easy to make in class. "Do you know when the next test is?" "Do you know wtf the prof is saying?" "Do you have a pencil I can borrow?" "How do you get to the bookstore?" "I missed the last class can I see your notes?" et cetera. Good luck dude.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the replies I didn't do it today.. didn't let SA get the best of me, it just wouldn't have felt natural right then.



dez said:


> You know, something similar happened to me on the weekend only the guy asked for my phone number. I was honestly scared out of my wits. He wounded up giving me his number instead.


Hmm, I thought about this the other day too. She's shy and I don't wanna traumatize her. If she hesitates or seems really nervous I'll just offer my email address and let her make the next move, or at least back off for awhile.



zelig said:


> I mean, it would be weird if some random dude in class that you had never spoken with asked you to be your study partner (you might as well ask her on a date because it's going to be OBVIOUS that you like her rather than want to be her study buddy).


Obvious that I like her that way?? Not really. In two my classes last semester I had eight study partners that were all girls and we'd never met before...and it was all about studying, no dating.



zelig said:


> Why don't you make an effort to sit next/around her or something? Conversation is really easy to make in class. "Do you know when the next test is?" "Do you know wtf the prof is saying?" "Do you have a pencil I can borrow?" "How do you get to the bookstore?" "I missed the last class can I see your notes?" et cetera.


I would totally do that but like I said it's not the easiest class to do that in. Plus I have two really close friends I sit by every lecture, ALL THE WAY across the classroom! Now I don't want to come off as desperate by sitting w/ this girl instead of my friends. And one of my friends comes to class just for me. And I'd really rather sit by my friends than the girl. So yeah, I'm not making any real opportunity to make small talk with this girl. We probably won't even sit by each other if we get to know each other unless she moves over to where my friends sit. I don't mean to come off as a dick for that but I really love my one friend especially (in a platonic way) and she would completely understand if I sat by the other girl but it would be sad because she sometimes comes to class just for me and that's special to me.

I just don't think it's a huge deal. I don't even know her yet, we might not even be a good match. Or we might make great friends. Who knows. She'll just have to put up with the shock of me asking her out of the blue. :stu


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I would be flattered but only agree to it if we studied in a public place like a library where they were at least a few other people. Being alone would feel too weird.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmm.. good point Squizzy, thanks.  If it comes to a when/where I'll probably just suggest one of the lounges cos she lives in my dorm (wasn't stalking-- she swiped her ID card at the entrance the other day when I was leaving.. whoo!!) and it's cold outside.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Once a guy in my math group called me and asked me if I wanted to study for the final with him.

I got as far as, "I don't really study well with other people...." (This is true.) and he cut me off. He got flustered and started talking saying things like, "Don't worry about it. Forget I said anything."

Then, dense little SA me realized that he meant _study_ and not just regular studying for the final. If he'd let me finish my sentence it would have then sounded something like, "I don't really study well with other people, but we could get a cup of coffee after the exam if you want, or something, maybe, sorta kinda..."

So yeah, I think studying is a way to let the girl know you're interested. Plus, it's an "in." 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

It's Kelly, my favorite historian!! :squeeze Thanks for sharing your experience, I'll be sure not to cut her off like that cos I would totally go for a cup of coffee or something, maybe, sorta kinda. I might just ask if she's free for lunch. Whatever, it's all the same to me. She'll be surprised either way and it's not like I've got anything to lose really, by being so direct.

All I know about her is that she's even more introverted than I am; small talk's just not gonna happen.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

Hypatia said:


> Once a guy in my math group called me and asked me if I wanted to study for the final with him.
> 
> I got as far as, "I don't really study well with other people...." (This is true.) and he cut me off. He got flustered and started talking saying things like, "Don't worry about it. Forget I said anything."
> 
> ...


thats also a good pointer, don't get mad about it to quickly(for the lads i mean), well i guess i don't get mad about at all cause you never know.

That guy would have felt like a dumbass if he has of known you where going to say that.

It would also be to bad for him if had also had SA and took a chance in asking, but im not sure an SA'er would get mad like that.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

She wasn't in class on friday.  I was SO READY to say something to her, but now I have to wait a week and a half till spring break is over.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Well I saw her sitting all alone in the lunchroom, she looked so sweet and I was about to approach her and say something when this guy came and sat right beside her and put his arm around her and they looked like a couple.  ah well. whatever.

One of my friends saw how bummed out I was and now he's determined to find me a girl. :lol He knows a lot of people and there's this really cute shy girl he grew up with who he said would probably go for me.... so he's gonna introduce us this weekend. I really wanted this girl I've been writing about, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to let my friend introduce me to his single girl-friends who are kinda like me. :stu maybe I'll meet a nice girl that way.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Well I don't even know if anyone's reading this anymore. :b But!! Today I saw the girl, stopped her in the hallway and asked about an assignment and chatted about class for a min before leaving with a smile and "I'll see you later."

She seemed to brighten up a lot when I approached her (she usually looks a little sad). I'm going to see if we can study together and maybe even become friends. I'm over her crush-wise at least.. makes her a lot easier to talk to. :lol


----------

